# Monitor für schnelle Shooter



## Ulami (1. September 2011)

*Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Hallo, die Damen und Herren! 

Nachdem ich nun wieder bei etwas schnelleren Shootern gelandet bin, hab ich das Gefühl, dass der coole Grafikermonitor meiner lieben Freundin nimmer schnell genug mitkommt. _Its "like a car crash in slow motion. It's like I'm watchin' ya fly through a windshield" _bzw. eben das verblurrte Gegenteil.

Von der Größe her sollte es wohl ein 24" mit 1920x1200 sein. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob sich 120Hz wirklich lohnen. Wenn er stormsparend ist, wärs natürlich noch schöner. Das Bild muss nicht superfarbgetreu sein, ich will nur sehen, wo die Sachen tatsächlich sind. Preislich sollts nicht zu teuer werden, aber das soll nicht der limitierende Faktor sein.

Ich glaub ja fast, dass eigentlich der billigste 120Hz reichen würde, aber ihr kennt euch da sicher besser mit der Materie aus. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Auf was soll ich achten?

Schonmal danke, Ulami


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*



> Ich glaub ja fast, dass eigentlich der billigste 120Hz reichen würde, aber ihr kennt euch da sicher besser mit der Materie aus. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Auf was soll ich achten?


 
Gerade bei Monitoren würde ich in sachen "billig" extrem aufpassen! Oftmals werden die Verbraucher alleine schon von den technischen Daten geblendet, ohne sich selbst ein Bild von dem Monitor gemacht zu haben. 

Deinen Anforderungen entsprechend, würde ich klar zu einem 120Hz-Monitor greifen. Die Vorteile hier liegen auf der Hand. So gut wie keine Schlieren oder Bewegungsunschärfe. Dafür ein flüssigeres und ruhigeres Bild! Gerade für Shooter ist sowas optimal und empfehlenswert! 

Ich würde zum BenQ greifen. Der Monitor hat sich sehr bewährt hier im Forum! 
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Für 40€ mehr ist eine Maus + Mauspad mit dabei. 
BenQ XL2410T Bundle, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.ZBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bis auf die Auflösung erfüllt er alle deine Kriterien. 



> Diagonale: 23.6"/59.9cm • Auflösung: 1920x1080 • Helligkeit: 300cd/m² • Kontrast: 10000000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 2ms • Blickwinkel: 170°/160° • Panel: TN+Film • Anschlüsse: VGA, DVI, HDMI • höhenverstellbar: 130mm • Pivot • Swivel: ±45° • Besonderheiten: LED-Backlight, 120Hz, 3D-Monitor • Stromverbrauch: 40W (maximal), 2W (Standby)


----------



## The_Trasher (2. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Naja ob man 120 Hz wirklich braucht ? Mit einem Monitor von Samsung hat man auch kaum Schlieren und Bewegungsunschärfte. ( Korona Effekt schon gar nicht .... ) 
Außerdem sind eig. alle stromsparend und preiswert.


----------



## Ulami (2. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten! Der BenQ is ja schonmal sehr nahe an meinen Vorstellungen^^

Hab noch bissl weiter gelesen und scheinbar is die 120*1920*1200pixel zu viel für dualDVI. Gibts denn aktuell garkein Gerät, das die Auflösung bei 120Hz schafft?

Da ich mir bei 120Hz noch nicht sicher bin und mir doch viel an der Auflösung liegt, würden mich noch Empfehlungen für unter 120Hz interessieren. Könnt ihr mir da noch weiterhelfen?


----------



## The_Trasher (2. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Schau dir Samsung SyncMaster Reihe an die haben eig. alle  60 Hz zumindest meiner ein P2450, Kontrast 70.000 : 1, Reaktionszeit 2ms, Anschlüsse: RGB, DVI, HDMI. Braucht so ca. 26 Watt.


----------



## Ulami (2. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

SyncMaster gibts ja wie Sand am Meer und manche sind toll und manche wiederum garnicht


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*



> Naja ob man 120 Hz wirklich braucht ? Mit einem Monitor von Samsung hat man auch kaum Schlieren und Bewegungsunschärfte.


Das beste ist, du testest einen 120Hz-Monitor mal selber.  Den Unterschied merkt man schon deutlich. Zumindest nach meinem Empfinden. Hätte ich noch nicht einen guten Monitor auf dem Tisch, dann würde ich auch zu einem 120Hz-Modell greifen. 



> Da ich mir bei 120Hz noch nicht sicher bin und mir doch viel an der Auflösung liegt, würden mich noch Empfehlungen für unter 120Hz interessieren. Könnt ihr mir da noch weiterhelfen?


 
Klar... Da gibts einige gute Modelle! 

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl:

23-24"-Modelle:
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland <--- Empfehlung! 
Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Eizo Foris FS2331-BK, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster FX2490HD LED, 24" (LS24F9DSM) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


27"-Modelle:
Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" (LS27EFHKUF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland <--- Super P/L! 
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ulami (19. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Nun hab ich mich also widerwillig dem Industriediktat gefügt und einen 16:9 bestellt. Den BenQ XL2410T.

Stutzig muss man ja eigentlich schon werden, wenn einem was als  Gamerprodukt angepriesen wird. Lässt sich ja meistens mit Deppensteuer  übersetzen.

Richtig überzeugt bin ich noch immer nicht, wenn ich im prad test was von Inputlag lese und dass es einige andere besser machen. Welche anderen das sein sollen, hab ich aber nicht rausbekommen. Wisst ihrs?


Hab das Gefühl, dass so schnell wohl nixmehr an meine alte 4:3 Röhre rankommt. Aber nachdem alles Jammern ja nix hilft und ich den XL2410T für 250 gefunden hab, befindet er sich nun am Postweg zu mir und ich hoff, dass er mich überzeugt


----------



## Pixy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Schreib mal wie er so ist.


----------



## Waxwiesel (21. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Ich habe den Benq Xl 2410T auch seit heute . Ich hatte vorher den Samsung P2450 24 Zoll Full Hd , der ja eigentlich auch nicht übel ist . Aber ich kann dir nach ca. 4 Std. spielen , jetzt schon sagen es hat sich mehr als gelohnt . Total scharfes ruhiges Bild , das man mit nem 60 Hz Monitor sicher nicht bekommt .

@ Ulami , keine Angst du willst sicher nicht mehr zu deiner Röhre zurück . Ich habe ne Röhre zum zocken auch immer besser gefunden . Aber das hat sich jetzt endlich geändert !

P.s: Der Prad Test , ist vom 17.12.2010 . Heute sind eigentlich nur noch die fehlerbereinigten Modelle ab März 2011 verfügbar . Da sind die Probleme behoben ! Ich weiß auch nicht , warum immer alle diesen ollen Tests von Prad posten .

Mfg


----------



## Ozzelot (21. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Ulami sag mal bitte wo hast du den BenQ XL2410T für 250 bekommen, da würd ich wohl auch direkt zugreifen? 

Gruß


----------



## Waxwiesel (21. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Bei 250 € würde ich aufpassen , evtl. ist es das alte Modell !!! Hab 350 inkl. Versand bezahlt .

Ich hab vorher extra angerufen und gefragt um welches Modell es sich handelt . Wie gesagt März 2011 ist das neue .


----------



## Ozzelot (21. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Ob das wohl welche von den neueren Modellen sind? Benq XL2410T 59.9 cm 23.6" 16:9 3D FullHD TFT Monitor | eBay
Angeblich wurden sie nur 2 Tage auf der Gamescon 2011 ausgestellt, haben volle Garantie und sind Pixelfehlerfrei. Frage ist halt nur ob es sich um das von dir beschriebene neuere Modell handelt oder nicht.  Kann man das vielleicht an einer der beiden Nummern herleiten? 
Herst. Art. Nr.: 9H. L5NLB. QBE 
EAN: 4718755025600


----------



## Ulami (21. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Wow also der Versand war extra fix! Gestern nachmittag schon angekommen! Halt bei meinen Eltern weil ich bei mir erst nen Schreibtisch organisieren muss, der das Dualmonitoring erlaubt  Werd heut mal rausfahren und die ersten Eindrücke sammeln.

Es handelt sich in der Tat um Gamescon-Ausstellungsware mit angegebenen 60 Betriebsstunden.
In der Geizhalssuche sind sie bei den "unsortierten Angeboten", scheinbar leider nur in Österreich, aber die sollten auch nach Deutschland versenden.
xl2410t | Geizhals.at Österreich

Wie seh ich, ob das nun die neuen Geräte sind?

Ruhiges Bild hin oder her, aber is es verzögert und unscharf bei schnellen Flicks? Kann ich mich wirklich schnell in jede Richtung umschauen und Gegner wahrnehmen oder is wieder nur Suppe angesagt? Hab ich da auch ne Chance aufn Flickshot oder is der Gegner längst nimmer dort? Bin jedenfalls schon gespannt


----------



## Waxwiesel (21. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Hinten ist ein Aufkleber drauf , auf dem steht das Datum . Bei mir steht Mai 2011


----------



## Ozzelot (21. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Wäre nice wenn du das mal checken könntest ca. 80€ billiger dafür das er nur 60 Stunden gelaufen ist wäre natürlich was feines, garantie hat man ja denke ich auch mal und eventuell ist ja auch schon bekannt ob er pixelfehlerfrei ist wenn er schonmal lief. Was meinen die denn hier genau mit der Perfect-Display-Garantie, ist das schon eine vorab Pixelfehlerprüfung oder einfach nur volle Garantie falls was nicht stimmen sollte? http://www.ditech.at/artikel/TF24B2..._Gamescom_Ausstellungsware.html?from=geizhalsBenQ XL2410T Werd auf dem Text hinter dem Link irgendwie nicht schlau Perfect-Display-Garantie


----------



## Ulami (22. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Auf meiner Packung steht auch 5/2011, also die scheinbar bessere Version.

Ozzelot, diese Garantie is eine generische Meldung bei jedem Monitor in dem Shop, würd ich also getrost ignorieren. Es werden auch wahrscheinlich keine Geräte auf der Messe gelaufen sein, die irgendwelche Fehler hatten.
Ich kann dir leider noch keinen wirklichen Erfahrungsbericht vorlegen, aber wenn dich der Monitor reizt, würd ich bei dem Preis zuschlagen. Gewährleistung läuft ja ab Zeitpunkt des Erhalts deinerseits also auch volle 2 Jahre. Bei der Garantie bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## Waxwiesel (22. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Ja du hast das neueste Modell . Aber ich denke auch , das sie auf der Gamescon nur die neuen Modelle genutzt haben . Also würde ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen .


----------



## Hammer3er (22. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

was gibt es den neues beim neuen model?


----------



## Waxwiesel (22. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Da sind die Fehler vom Vorgänger behoben !


----------



## Ozzelot (23. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Gut dank dir Ulami ich befürchte nur das sie nicht nach Deutschland liefern, hab jetzt schonmal eine E-Mail hingeschrieben, aber wenn ich die Ware in den Warenkorb packe und dann weiter zu dem Fenster klicke wo ich mich dann anmelden/registrieren muss kann ich bei Land leider nur Schweiz und Österreich auswählen.  Naja mal schauen was sie mir in der E-Mail schreiben, falls sie beantwortet wird. Sonst wirds wohl leider "nur" der iiyama ProLite E2773HDS werden, weil ~330€ wird mir wohl zu teuer.

Gruß


----------



## Hammer3er (23. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*



Waxwiesel schrieb:


> Da sind die Fehler vom Vorgänger behoben !


 
 Und das wäre?


----------



## Ulami (23. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Also wenn die nicht nach Deutschland schicken, finden wir sicher ne Variante, wie ich dir das Teil zukommen lassen kann. Wär nicht das erste Mal, dass ich nem Deutschen da aus der Patsche helfe


----------



## TheReal (23. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*



> Gerade bei Monitoren würde ich in sachen "billig" extrem aufpassen!


Passt zwar nicht mehr zum Thema und das Zitat steht 2 Seiten vorher aber das muss ich jetzt doch mal loswerden: In Sachen ''teuer'' muss man bei Monitoren auch extrem aufpassen. Gibt auch genug 500€ +- Modelle die absoluter Schrott sind. Generell kenne ich keine andere Sache am PC, bei der man soviele Fehlkäufe erleben kann wie bei Monitoren.

PS: BenQ XL2410T's hatte ich auch schon paar, waren alle Schrott. Hab jetzt nen HPzr24w.


----------



## Waxwiesel (23. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Zum Zocken ist der BenQ einfach genial . Filme habe ich bis jetzt 2 Blue Rays geguckt und ich muß sagen , sehr gutes Bild !


----------



## Ozzelot (24. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Ich komme drauf zurück Ulami, ich warte jetzt erstmal die E-Mail ab und suche derweil weiter, ob ich nicht doch noch einen günstigeren Monitor nehm der mich überzeugt und dafür dann eine etwas stärkere Grafikkarte in den neuen PC einplane.


----------



## Hammer3er (24. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

*weist den keiner welche genaue Fehler die ersten Benq XL2410T hat?*


----------



## Ozzelot (24. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Ich weis es nicht genau, vielleicht findest du hier was [Sammelthread] BenQ XL2410T - 24" LED 120Hz - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*



> Passt zwar nicht mehr zum Thema und das Zitat steht 2 Seiten vorher aber das muss ich jetzt doch mal loswerden: In Sachen ''teuer'' muss man bei Monitoren auch extrem aufpassen. Gibt auch genug 500€ +- Modelle die absoluter Schrott sind.


Bei Monitoren muss man im allgemeinen extrem aufpassen. Das beste ist immer noch, man überzeugt sich selbst von dem Gerät bevor man es kauft. 



> Generell kenne ich keine andere Sache am PC, bei der man soviele Fehlkäufe erleben kann wie bei Monitoren


Netzteil  Die Chinaböller gibt es ja auch wie Sand am Meer.  



> Hab jetzt nen HPzr24w.


Wie sieht es da mit Schlieren und Korona-Bildung aus?


----------



## Ulami (26. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Ok gestern den ersten Praxistest mit meinem BenQ XL2410T gemacht und der Unterschied zum NEC PA241W is doch extrem. Die beiden sind das perfekte Ying und Yang.

Der BenQ is wesentlich schneller, wirklich sichtbar fixer was den Inputlag angeht. Bewegungsunschärfe bei schnellem Umsehen ist noch immer leicht vorhanden, aber vielleicht mit AMA nochmal veränderbar.

Farblich kann man das Teil out of box halt wirklich komplett in die Tonne treten. Da muss ich wohl noch paar Dinge einstellen... Besonders wenn der NEC daneben perfekte Bilder liefert, stinkt der BenQ (wie viele andere wohl auch) übel ab 


Mal schauen, was sich noch rausholen lässt! Jedenfalls wars schon cool, mit dem TF2 Scout richtig aua auszuteilen


----------



## Ulami (28. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Ok nach paar Tagen im Test hat mich das Ergebnis doch überzeugt. Die Zeit zwischen Hand- und Crosshairbewegung is minimalst und nachdem ich nun drauf eingespielt bin, spür ichs einfach nimmer. Einen Vergleich zur Röhre kann ich leider nimmer liefern, aber die Flickshots sitzen wieder ziemlich gut. Von daher bin ich happy mit dem Ergebnis und würd ihn auch weiterempfehlen.

Der Standfuß is solide, OSD und -Tasten gewöhnungsbedürftig aber auch gut.

Mit den unterschiedlichen Farbprofilen lässt sich auch wirklich viel für die jeweilige Anwendung tun. Das default Profil is ja "FPS" und da merkt man einfach die pro settings: Hässlich (Brightness&Gamma), aber man sieht alles. Mit den Movie- oder Photoprofilen is es gleich ganz anders. Da wirken die Farben dann auch wieder wie man sichs erwarten würde.

Alles in allem, meckern auf höchstem Niveau. Für Zocker ein sehr sehr geiles Teil!


----------



## Waxwiesel (28. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Moin ,
mit welchem Profil zockst du denn , mit dem Fps-Profil oder ist das egal ? Ich selbst bin noch garnicht an die Einstellungen gegangen .

Mfg


----------



## Wild Thing (28. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*



Waxwiesel schrieb:


> Ich habe den Benq Xl 2410T auch seit heute . Ich hatte vorher den Samsung P2450 24 Zoll Full Hd , der ja eigentlich auch nicht übel ist . Aber ich kann dir nach ca. 4 Std. spielen , jetzt schon sagen es hat sich mehr als gelohnt . Total scharfes ruhiges Bild , das man mit nem 60 Hz Monitor sicher nicht bekommt .
> 
> Also ich habe einen Iiyama ProLite E2472HDD und der hat ein absolut ruhiges und super scharfes Bild.....


----------



## Waxwiesel (28. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Beim spielen aber sicher nicht so schnell und ruhig wie ein 120 Hz Display .


----------



## Wild Thing (28. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Aber als nicht Hardcore zocker wirst du da wenn überhaupt nicht viel unterschied merken...


----------



## Waxwiesel (28. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Das stimmt natürlich


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*



Wild Thing schrieb:


> Aber als nicht Hardcore zocker wirst du da wenn überhaupt nicht viel unterschied merken...



Naja, kommt immer auf den Menschen an. Mir persönlich ist der Unterschied doch relativ stark aufgefallen. Das Bild wirkt für mich iwie flüssiger und stabiler.


----------



## Ulami (29. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*

Ich behaupte einfach mal "ruhig" bezieht sich eher auf die Bewegungsunschärfe beim schnellen Umschauen. Da schlägt der XL2410T schon richtig zu. Macht einfach Freude, wenn dann so Dialoge laufen á la "Cheat0r!!" "Ne, der hat nur ADHS!" Wenn man die FOV wirklich hoch drehen kann, braucht man die Rundumsicht bissl weniger, aber wenn bei 90° (TF2) schon Schluss is, muss man sich eben oft fix umschauen. Da hilft ein guter Monitor ungemein.

Zu den Einstellungen, ich hab die Helligkeit auf 70 runtergedreht, weils doch per default sehr hell ist. Das AMA (overdrive) hab ich nun auch wieder an. Hab gelesen, dass es bei eher dunklen Spielen zu minimalen Schlieren führen soll. Konnte ich mangels dunklem Spiel nicht testen und ohne AMA is das Bild im normalen Setting deutlich unschärfer (also bei Bewegung).
Die Bilder des Tests zeigen das recht deutlich: BenQ XL2410T Review | PC Monitors

Unterm Strich is das default FPS Profil halt echt ein FPS Profil. Anstecken und killen gehen   Das klappt wirklich prima. Du siehst alles und das is gut so.

Bei den anderen Anwendung wie Bildbearbeitung, Filmen, etc. würd ich wirklich das Profil umstellen. Da siehts dann gleich viel hübscher aus, aber genau hab ich mich damit nicht befasst. Für solche Späße hab ich den PA241w meiner Freundin daneben stehen. Der is kalibriert und die ein oder andere Preisklasse drüber


----------



## Ulami (29. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor für schnelle Shooter*



Ozzelot schrieb:


> Gut dank dir Ulami ich befürchte nur das sie nicht nach Deutschland liefern, hab jetzt schonmal eine E-Mail hingeschrieben, aber wenn ich die Ware in den Warenkorb packe und dann weiter zu dem Fenster klicke wo ich mich dann anmelden/registrieren muss kann ich bei Land leider nur Schweiz und Österreich auswählen.  Naja mal schauen was sie mir in der E-Mail schreiben, falls sie beantwortet wird. Sonst wirds wohl leider "nur" der iiyama ProLite E2773HDS werden, weil ~330€ wird mir wohl zu teuer.
> 
> Gruß


 
Also mich hat das nun auch interessiert und ich hab bei ditech angerufen. Die Dame meinte, dass sie auch nach Deutschland schicken. Zwar gegen 7€ statt gratis, aber dennoch. Man müsse über das deutsche Portal ditech.de einsteigen oder sonst eben ne Mail schreiben. Bin eher dafür einfach anzurufen, geht schneller und man weiß sofort, woran man is.

Ansonsten gibts ja noch den zweiten Anbieter mit 265€, der für 19€ auf jedenfall nach D schickt.
xl2410t | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------

